# Poll Top eliquid 2014 - Coffee International



## Tom (21/11/14)

Let the final voting start!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (21/11/14)

really interested in the outcome - been hunting for a coffee vape forever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (21/11/14)

HPBotha said:


> really interested in the outcome - been hunting for a coffee vape forever


it will be among the first 3....the others were nominated once each and just slipped in due to lack of options.


----------



## Tom (22/11/14)

Vote! Vote! Vote! 

go the Polls and give SA an indication what juices are most enjoyed


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

Your vote will be appreciated. Please vote now!


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

I'm sorry - that Mocha Java Smooth from HHV was just really not good - could not vape more than a few toots of it. let alone try review it.

I thought I was dreaming so I went onto JuiceDB to see - and found several others not liking it at all.

Tasted really bad - certainly not up to Heathers standard in my view


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/11/14)

Booster for me, but I still need to try Wakonda. Judging by how much @Andre loves it, I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## Marzuq (30/11/14)

Bump


----------



## DoubleD (5/12/14)

Last chance to get those votes in, vote vote vote


----------



## Heckers (9/12/14)

I haven tried any of the others but Rocket Sheep Booster is easily my favourite liquid that i have tried so far.
So i guess my vote goes to that.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/3/18)

@Hooked - just came across this - don't know if you saw it from a few years back


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Hooked - just came across this - don't know if you saw it from a few years back



@Renaldo Rheeder WOW! This is interesting! I've never heard of any of those juices except for TopQ, which I like but can not find it anymore. I'll make a note of them ... who knows, maybe I can find them somewhere. Thanks so much for thinking of me!


----------

